# Una gallina és una au o un ocell?



## Wilva

M'agradaria que algú m'ajudés amb aquest dubte: en català normalment es fa servir la paraula "ocell" per designar els vertebrats que ponen ous i volen, amb el pèl cobert de plomes: el mussol és un ocell, el periquito és un ocell, el lloro també, el canari, la puput, el merlot, etc.
Però en català també existeix la paraula "au". Quan es fa servir? Té el mateix significat que "ocell"? O bé es fa servir en sentit més general? Una gallina i un gall d'indi també són ocells o només són aus? O totes dues coses? Heu sentit mai dir que un gall d'indi és un "ocell", o bé aquesta paraula es fa servir només per designar els que són més petits i volen/canten, mentre que "au" es fa servir en sentit general, i especialment per les més grosses, com ara gallines i galls d'indi?


----------



## Little_Little

Hola!

Bé, de fet acabo de buscar-ho a l'Enciclopèdia catalana i la definició que dóna d'"au" és "ocell". 

No sé explicar-t'ho amb exactitud, potser algun lingüista pugui, però et puc dir que ve a ser com en castellà amb "pájaro" i "ave".

Jo estaria d'acord amb l'explicació que tu dónes, ja que realment sona molt malament anomenar una gallina, gall o gall d'indi "ocell".

Espero haver-te ajudat una mica!


----------



## crises

Si no m'equivoco, per etimologia, un ocell és una au petita.

_avis _(llatí) > _aus _(Llatí vulgar) > _au _(català)

_avis _(llatí) > _aus _(Llatí vulgar) > _aucellus _(diminutiu llatí vulgar) > _aucell _(català clàssic) o _ocell _(català normatiu)

D'altra banda, el "pájaro" del castellá prové d'una altra paraula llatina, la mateixa que en català ens ha donat el també diminutiu "passarell":

_passer _(llatí) > _passarus _(llatí vulgar) > _paxaro _(castellà antic) > _pájaro _(castellà modern)

_passer _(llatí) > _passerellu _(diminutiu llatí) > _passerell/passarell/paixarell _(variants catalanes)


----------



## Favara

T'ha faltat _pardal_, que emprem pel sud en compte d'_ocell_.


----------



## crises

A les Terres de l'Ebre també parlem de "los pardals", però en aquest cas no ens podem basar en la seva etimologia, sinó en l'ús: un pardal, originalment, era una espècie d'au determinada. Amb el temps, va passar a denominar a diferents tipus d'aucells i a moltes zones del domini lingüístic català ara mateix ja és sinònim d'aucell.


----------



## Wilva

Gràcies per les vostres respostes! 

Llavors, si ho he entès bé, un ocell és una au petita (el mateix significat que tenia en llatí vulgar), i tots els ocells són aus. A mi ja em sonava força malament això de dir que una gallina és un ocell...


----------



## ACQM

crises said:


> A les Terres de l'Ebre també parlem de "los pardals", però en aquest cas no ens podem basar en la seva etimologia, sinó en l'ús: un pardal, originalment, era una espècie d'au determinada. Amb el temps, va passar a denominar a diferents tipus d'aucells i a moltes zones del domini lingüístic català ara mateix ja és sinònim d'aucell.



De fet per aquí (sóc de Manresa) "pardal" és un espècie concreta (_Passer domesticus_, segons sembla) no pas un sinònim d'ocell.

D'altra banda no sé per què però no diría que una gallina és un ocell (ni un pájaro), tot i que l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans no em doni la raó.


----------



## chics

Jo estic d'acord amb l'ACQM, per a mi un ocell vola.


----------



## Francelho

Una gallina és un ocell, i també una au. Totes dues paraules són sinònims, i "ocell" és amplament la més utilitzada. La paraula "au" és rara. En català no es fan distincions per la mida de l'ocell, per tant una gallina, un estruç, un còndor, un pingüí i un canari són tots ocells.


----------



## crises

En quin criteri et bases per descriure la paraula "au" com "rara"? Ocell és amplament més utilitzada? Ho dubto: en català occidental és molt més comú, com ja s'ha dit, pardal que ocell (aucell, en tot cas). Pingüí sí que podria considerar-se "rara", donat que és un animal forani.

Que l'aculturització i la reducció del vocabulari hagin fet que "ocell" guanyi com a paraula estàndar a "au" no la converteix en una paraula "rara".


----------



## Francelho

La paraula "au" és rara perquè és escassament utilitzada i no perquè sigui estranya. Dubto que coneguis gaire gent que utilitzi la paraula "au" per designar, genèricament, la classe dels ocells. A les Illes Balears solen dir "aucells", que és la mateixa paraula que "ocell", però menys evolucionada. Al País Valencià anomenen "pardal" genèricament a tot animal de la classe "Avis".

  Jo em referia a la llengua del català central de Catalunya, que és el que la normativa escull com a estàndard. Tot i així, també existeix un català / valencià estàndard a València, per la qual cosa ens trobem que hi ha dos models estàndards en una mateixa llengua. Això no ha de ser un problema, cadascú tria el seu estàndard, amb les seves paraules estàndards i ja està.

 De paraules n'hi ha moltes i de molt boniques, a cada terra. Però jo penso que no hauríem d'oblidar que això és un fòrum on molta gent que està aprenent català pregunta els dubtes que li venen, i els que responem hauríem de facilitar-los la feina.


----------



## crises

Francelho said:


> La paraula "au" és rara perquè és escassament utilitzada i no perquè sigui estranya. Dubto que coneguis gaire gent que utilitzi la paraula "au" per designar, genèricament, la classe dels ocells.



Denominar com a "rara" una paraula pel seu ús escàs, i quantificar l'ús en base a la gent que coneixes... em sembla que queda fora de qualsevol criteri mínimament científic i converteix el teu raonament en un judici de valor. I amb judicis de valor que es pretenen fer passar com dades contrastades, no es fa cap favor a la gent que consulta aquest fòrum.


----------



## Wilva

És cert que "au" no se sent gaire, almenys on jo visc (àrea metropolitana de Barcelona), i que la gent té tendència a dir molt més "ocell", però personalment em sona fatal dir ocell a una gallina, un estruç o un ànec, i no ho he sentit gairebé mai; evidentment el seu ús pot variar entre els dialectes, o sigui que no sé fins a quin punt es pot generalitzar.
L'ús d'ocell no coincideix exactament amb el castellà "pajaro", perquè en català, com han dit més amunt, un mussol, que és un ocell relativament gros, no es diria pajaro en castellà, sinó "ave". Pajaro es fa servir pels que són molt petits, volen i en general canten (canaris, orenetes, periquitos...). Per cert, la paraula "au" ve del llatí avis, i no seria gens estrany que el català medieval la fes servir més sovint que el català actual. En altres llengües romàniques com francès, italià i occità es fa servir una paraula equivalent a ocell, però "au" no existeix en aquestes llengües, a diferència del català i altres llengües de la península, potser és per això que el català va abandonar progressivament l'ús de la paraula "au" i es va decantar per "ocell".


----------



## ACQM

Per si et serveix Wilva, fent aquesta consulta a una mestra d'escola, ella explica que en els llibres de texts dels nens avui dia es prefereix la paraula ocell per a designar les "Avis" que la paraula "au" (que es la que vaig estudiar jo ara fa uns 15 anys). En això també hi ha modes, es veu.


----------



## Francelho

*A Catalunya "ocell" vol dir un ocell petit i també un de gros. D'això no hi ha dubte. Espero.*

  Tot i que "ocell" sigui etimològicament un diminitiu, avui dia ja no ho és. Si en espanyol hi ha "pájaro" per als petits i "ave" per als grossos, és una altra llengua i no passa res.

  Si a algú li sembla que "au" és una paraula molt i molt corrent, i que resulta que tothom la diu però d'amagat, i no es refia de les seves orelles, que vagi al Corpus Informatitzat de la Llengua i que la cerqui. Jo no ho faig perquè ja m'he cansat d'aquesta discussió. Té "aus" la cosa.


----------



## Wilva

Haig de donar la raó a en Francelho: la paraula au es "rara" al segle XX a bona part del territori català, o aquesta és la meva impressió. Ara, la meva impressió també és que ben poca gent diu que una gallina és un ocell, o potser s'ha començat a dir des de fa molt poc, com diu l'ACQM. És ben possible que "au" es fes servir més fa anys, i que ara el seu ús hagi decaigut degut a l'evolució natural de la llengua, que ha fet generalitzar l'ocell per tota la classe Avis, siguin grossos, volin, cantin o no, i/o també per l'ús que en fan els mitjans de comunicació, llibres, diccionaris, normativa de la llengua, etc, i que ben rarament fan servir aquesta paraula, per raons lingüistiques, perquè consideren que au és una paraula arcaica, o bé un castellanisme, no ho sé.
Crec que si la gent des de sempre ha fet la distinció d'ocell pels que són generalment més petits i au pels altres (com les gallines, galls d'indi, etc) s'hauria de mantenir, perquè sinó es perdrà molt de lèxic, que és un element enriquidor per la llengua, però aquesta és la meva opinió, potser els lingüistes catalans són d'un altre parer; en qualsevol cas, el català i la seva normativa són dues entitats ben curioses .

Un exemple que s'hi assembla una mica el podríem trobar a l'ús del donar vs dar. En català existeixen tots dos verbs, i la gent gran, a part del donar, fa servir molt sovint el dar, però en canvi la gent jove només fa servir el donar, curiosament igual que els mitjans de comunicació que en teoria parlen en català "normatiu". També hi ha paraules que es pronuncien diferent; per exemple, molta gent gran diu "afogat", mentre que la gent jove i educada diu "ofegat", afogat no se sent mai. Un podria arribar a pensar que dar i afogat són castellanismes que s'han de suprimir, però el més xocant de tot és que aquesta concepció és falsa: tant dar com afogat vénen directament del llatí, i han perviscut en altres llengües, com per exemple l'italià. Llavors, si no són castellanismes, per què la normativa tendeix a suprimir-les? Només perquè s'assemblen més a les castellanes que donar i ofegar?? A mi em sembla que suprimir i substituir o deixar com a "vulgars" paraules catalanes de tota la vida només perquè s'assemblin a les castellanes no fa cap bé a la llengua, i encara menys quan me n'adono que la llista de paraules suprimides i substituides per altres de més "correctes" és força gran.


----------



## Heiwajin

Favara said:


> T'ha faltat _pardal_, que emprem pel sud en compte d'_ocell_.



Us afegeixo *moixó* que s'utilitza pel Camp, per referir-nos a ocells petits, l'equivalent del pardal de les Terres de l'Ebre i el _pájaro_ castellà.


----------



## aprenent

El diccionari de l'IEC considera au i ocell com a sinònims. En canvi, el DCVB matisa que un aucell (o ocell) és una au petita; a més, ajuda el fet de donar els equivalents en castellà: au=ave, aucell=pájaro.


----------



## EnricF

En el llenguatge parlat de la gent entre la qual em moc "ocell" és una denominació molt àmplia i "au" no es fa servir gairebé mai. En textos científics, de la classe d'animals que en llatí (i en castellà) se'n diu "aves" en català se'n diu "ocells" (com en anglès se'n diu ''birds'', en francès ''oiseaux'' o en italià ''uccelli''); és a dir, científicament parlant, d'aquesta classe de vertebrats, l'únic idioma d'aquí al voltant on es fa servir un nom diferent del "vulgar" és l'espanyol, i segurament per aquesta influència ens sona estrany dir-li ocell a un estruç, una gallina o un ànec. Però pregunteu-li a un nen que encara no conegui la paraula "au" (o algun iaio de l'interior no escolaritzat) que defineixin què és un nyandú, per exemple, ensenyant-li'n una foto (que segurament no en deuen haver vist mai a la vida), i us diran que allò que veuen per primer cop és un ocell (o una mena d'ocell, que és el que diem quan no en sabem l'espècie determinada). Per mi, doncs, un ocell és qualsevol animal de ploma, voli o no voli (el que passa és que, a casa nostra, tots els ocells volen, excepte l'aviram: gallines, oques, etc., que només esvaloten una mica). I és que quan sabem el nom d'aquella espècie no diem: "això és un ocell", sinó "això és una gallina", o "una cadernera", o "una oreneta", o "un gall dindi"; si els veiem de lluny volant i no els podem distingir, siguin petits o grans (cas d'àguiles, voltors, gavines o albatros, si n'hi hagués), llavors són "ocells".


----------



## cuchillero

Jo introduiria una altre possibilitat i es que el terme _au_ s'utilitza amb mes freqüència per anomenar els ocells que es menjan. Pot ser que el ús culinari sigui l'explicació d'aquesta anomalia llingüística.


----------



## mithrellas

Aus de corral, ara mateix és l'únic ús que se m'acut de au: per l'aviram. 
No sé, potser hi ha zones que l'utilitzin més.


----------



## cuchillero

Aus de corral son les que es menjan, així que anem pel mateix camí mithrellas.


----------



## jpgine

Si consulteu el Diccionari Etimològic i Complementari del mestre Joan Coromines i Vinhau :

"Au" era un mot desaparegut del català modern i ressuscitat pel català literari. El català estàndard l'ha d'evitar de totes passades.

Per tant és d'ús limitat i malauradament perillós car arracona la paraula "ocell/aucell" que és la normal, corrent i comuna. Distingir ocells grossos de petits no és cosa ni del català, ni de l'occità ('aucèl', 'ausèl' i gascó 'ausèth') ni del francès, ni de l'italià. Un cop més, castellà i portuguès van a bracet, ben aïllats. Si no érem sota influència de l'espanyol, l'hauríem deixada en la foscor del passat...


----------

